# Man Killed In Uk From Using Wrong Charger With His Battery!!



## Paulie (11/8/14)

after i read this i was like errr "shakes head"

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-merseyside-28701515


vaping wont kill you but using the wrong battery charger while charging ur battery will iff you leave it near oxygen!!


oooh thought id add this 2 check out the womens car seat 

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-leicestershire-27142760


----------



## Derick (11/8/14)

Well, just to be pedantic, but the charger didn't kill him, the oxygen tank he had been working with did


----------



## Paulie (11/8/14)

Derick said:


> Well, just to be pedantic, but the charger didn't kill him, the oxygen tank he had been working with did


 

true


----------



## Rowan Francis (11/8/14)

I would prefer to call both - Darwin Awards in action

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RATZ (11/8/14)

Ugh, just clicked through all the related news stories. As an IT guy, I would class them all as PIC-NIC errors (Problem in chair-Not in computer).

This is bound to happen as more and more people use e-ciggs and don't regard them with the same care as other electronic devices. Especially the cheap clones with little inbuilt safety.

I once had a call back from a client about their two week old cordless phones not working. When I got there, I noticed liquid leaking out of one of the battery compartments and discovered that the receptionist had changed the rechargeable batteries with standard ones! In all the handsets!! This was _after_  I had explained to her that the handsets charge in the handy cradle/holder whilst installing the rechargeables in front of her  
Lucky there was no damage to the handsets or worse...

People are a bit oblivious to the real dangers around electronics, that is why you see things like 'caution sharp' warnings on razor blade packaging.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MarkK (11/8/14)

Ecig exploded next to the outlet of an oxygen concentrator...

Not dangerous at all... lol Darwin award is right


----------

